# Diablo 2 von lvl1 anfangen?



## banales (22. Juli 2009)

Hallo liebe Miststreiter ich wollte hier einmal Fragen ob wer Lust hat auf reroll 
Würde Barbar,Assasine,Zauberin spielen
Ich bin noch relativ neu also nicht zu viel erwarten...ich bin bis ende act2 gekommen nicht weiter...leider :/
Bitte Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1234black (22. Juli 2009)

Würde schon gern aber momentan hab ich kaum zeit dafür,sorry


----------



## Davatar (24. Juli 2009)

Also wenn Du Probleme mit Duriel haben solltest schlag ich Dir 2 Möglichkeiten vor:
- Jemanden suchen, der Dir hilft.
- Die Söldnertaktik:
Ich nehm an, brav wie Du warst hast Du immer schön fleissig Deinen Söldner mitgelevelt. Ansonsten musst Du das jetzt nachholen. Ist der Söldner dann auf Deinem Niveau kannst Du die Söldnertaktik anwenden. Nimm alles Gold das Du hat aus der Truhe und schmeiss es in der Stadt auf den Boden (es empfiehlt sich ev das Spiel mit nem Passwort zu versehen). Dann gehst Du ins richtige Grab, das Du zuvor selbstverständlich bis zum Eingang zu Duriel freigeräumt hast, öffnest erneut ein TP und gehst runter. In rund 90% der Fälle sollte Duriel nun Deinen Söldner angreifen, ansonsten läufst Du ein Bisschen rum bis ers tut. Wenn Duriel auf Deinen Söldner hackt greifst Du mit den stärksten Fähigkeiten an, die Du hast, alles rauf, soviel Schaden in so kurzer Zeit wie möglich. Wenn Du Fernkämpfer bist empfiehlt es sich, genug Abstand zu nehmen, dass Du von der Frostaura nicht getroffen wirst. Der Söldner wird vermutlich nicht allzu lange durchhalten, danach wirst auch Du dran glauben. Nachdem Du in der Stadt wiedergeboren wirst, holst du Dein Geld, belebst den Söldner wieder, kaufst erneut Heil- und ev auch Manatränke ein und *WICHTIG:* schmeisst den Rest des Geldes wieder in der Stadt auf den Boden. Jetzt runter durchs TP, neues TP stellen, runter ins Loch und das gleiche Spiel nochmal, so lange bis Duriel tot ist oder Dein Geld ausgeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Normalerweise sollte man aber bis zu dem Zeitpunkt genug Geld haben ums mit Duriel aufnehmen zu können.


----------

